# Palmetto NB, Less Crowded on Friday or Saturday?



## stx (Jul 30, 2019)

Is there a noticeable difference in how crowded the northbound Palmetto is on Friday or Saturday during the summer? Are seats in Business Class assigned or can we choose our own? I'll be travelling from Charleston to D.C.. My travel dates are flexible, so I want to choose the day when my friend and I are most likely to find seats together. Thanks!


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 30, 2019)

Friday’s are usually more busy on any train. People getting away for the weekend.


----------



## Palmland (Jul 30, 2019)

Departing from Charleston you will have no problem getting seats together regardless of day of week and BC or coach. But, it will be crowded as it gets into NC and VA and packed north of Richmond. If that bothers you get BC otherwise not necessary.


----------



## Thanks (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks to both of you! We chose Business Class on a Saturday and had a great trip, and I'm glad we got it in before Dorian disrupted the schedule. I hope everyone whose trip was cancelled this week is able to reschedule something soon.


----------

